# Acer Laptop (CM 1.86GHz, 1GB RAM, 14.1")



## Geoff

I'm thinking about selling my Acer Aspire laptop that I bought at Staples 5 months ago for $450 on sale.  I'm not sure how much it's worth now so I'm open for offers.  Physically the laptop is in good condition with only a few small scuff marks, but overall the laptop looks great.

Here are the specs:

*Acer Aspire 4315-2535
Intel Celeron M (1.86GHz / 533MHz FSB / 1MB Cache)
1GB DDR2
120GB Hard Drive
256MB Intel GMA x3100
DVD/CD-RW Drive
802.11b/g Wireless Card*


And here are a few photos that I took when I first got it:


----------



## theasian100

*sigh*... only if i had money I'd gladly take that laptop off your hands


----------



## Geoff

I'm in no rush


----------



## theasian100

haha wait like a 2 years when i get a job XD haha jk good luck sellin!


----------



## Geoff

Bump


----------

